# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Khi người yêu tôi khóc

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Khi người yêu tôi khóc trời cũng giăng sầu
Cho từng cơn mưa lũ xoáy trong tâm hồn
Khi người yêu tôi khóc thành phố buồn thiu
Em ơi tôi nói một lần ưu ái trên cung ngà hắt hiu

Mây từ đâu bay đến mờ khuất chân trời
Em tại sao em đến cho anh yêu vội
Xin một lần yêu cuối là những lẻ loi
Em ơi hãy nói vạn lời sầu đắng
Như em vừa trách anh

Em một đêm cuối mặt để cay đắng
rơi thành giọt lệ đời
Anh niềm đau đến muộn
Từng chiều lặng yên nhìn mưa bão tới
Khi hồn anh rã rời ngày vui xẻ đôi tình ngỡ xa xôi

Anh xin trọn đời hiến thân trong một lần hối tiếc mãi thôi
Như từ lâu tôi dấu những cơn muộn phiền
Xin đừng đem nước mắt gội xóa niềm đau
Cho yêu thương đó
Anh còn được gửi trong tâm hồn rất lâu

----------

